# NitraGuard Biocubes Titanium comment



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Just wanted to contribute a comment regarding these cubes.

These cubes have been in use in my system for the good part of a year now. The cubes have kept my nitrates stable at or about 2.5 ppm for that whole time using the manufacturer's "bomb" method (cubes in mesh bag with airstone).

I decided to try to put the cubes in an Innovative Marine MiniMax reactor with an airstone over the past week, since I've grown sick of the bomb method as it can get very messy, and I've noticed something. The nitrates have gone down LOWER to 0 (or undetectable)! I checked twice just to make sure I didn't do anything wrong, and lo and behold, it was STILL at 0 by the 2nd test. By the way, I check using the salifert nitrate test. 

So ya, anyone wanting to reduce nitrates, give these cubes a shot!


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

NovaRaven said:


> Just wanted to contribute a comment regarding these cubes.
> 
> These cubes have been in use in my system for the good part of a year now. The cubes have kept my nitrates stable at or about 2.5 ppm for that whole time using the manufacturer's "bomb" method (cubes in mesh bag with airstone).
> 
> ...


Any reason why you use the Titanium version and not the standard version?

The titanium is meant for tanks that have a nutrient imbalance (high nitrates and lower phosphates).


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Well back then, I did have a bit of a nutrient imbalance. I had NO3 in the low teens and phosphates in the 0.05 - 0.1 ppm range. And now I find that both are lower now - NO3 undetectable, and PO4 in the 0 - 0.02 range (give or take).

I had them since last year, and I just happened to leave them on, changing them every 4-6 months give or take. And now I find that they work better with this reactor method, which surprised me actually. My main reasons for trying out the reactor method was just so I could stop the messy bomb method. I'm pleased to see that it reduced my nitrates down even further. 

That and I'm also pleased that change the cubes will be easier by just pulling out the inner canister of the Innovative Marine reactor to replace the cubes - no more having to untie a messy mesh bag which smells like sewage, and having leaky sludge go all over your hands. Just pull out the inner chamber, dump in garbage, and replace! Easy peasy!


----------

